# The realisation that you ARE old..



## dither (Dec 13, 2019)

and coming to terms with my newly acquired status.
It feels so weird. I become elligable for the state pension early in the new year and I'm not sure how I feel about that. I certainly am feeling my years and the aches and pains are too many to mention but.... REALLY, how do I feel about that? getting off/giving up, my workaday existance. I don't know.
I started work when I was fifteen and have never been unemployed, that's a lot of work-days.
It's going to be interesting. I think.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 13, 2019)

I used to come home from a days work and relax, now my time is filled with things to do from the time I get up in the morning 'til the time I retire at night. Partly I am seen as available and doing nothing, partly the bodily malfunction is progressive and I am a lot slower. Between the two the time gets filled.
If the aches and pains get too much I knock back a couple of paras. I used to be careful about them, long term usage is not good for you, but I'm old now, there will be no long term usage.
I go off and do something at least one day a week. The missus says she needs some time without me there, she's used to it, it's when she gets things done.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 13, 2019)

dither said:


> and coming to terms with my newly acquired status.
> It feels so weird. I become elligable for the state pension early in the new year and I'm not sure how I feel about that. I certainly am feeling my years and the aches and pains are too many to mention but.... REALLY, how do I feel about that? getting off/giving up, my workaday existance. I don't know.
> I started work when I was fifteen and have never been unemployed, that's a lot of work-days.
> It's going to be interesting. I think.




Dear Dithering  Dither.... Maybe now it is time for you to start thinking about your life... differently... maybe you can start slowing down, if you are anxious about not working at all, maybe find a part time job doing something you enjoy... maybe you will feel rejuvenated, and excited by all the new possibilities you now have the time to pursue... ')


----------



## dither (Dec 13, 2019)

At the moment I'm finding the prospect of being retired interesting and I'm curious to see how the "new me" evolves.
I don't want to turn into a couch potato but I do find the thought of an easier life-style appealing.
Would like to get out more, seek out new "fly on the wall" experiences.
Maj, if I do decide to find some kind of short/part- time occupation, I don't know, something voluntary perhaps.
We shall see. New life, new world, new horizons. Perhaps.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 13, 2019)

Fabulous! I love your attitude! I know you will enjoy this time in your life, time is not on our side, Dither... it is not a renewable resource....so make your time wonderful, be good to yourself, you have earned that right...


----------



## Ma'am (Dec 13, 2019)

I find it's best to go about bothering people.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 13, 2019)

Voluntary work has the advantage that the people you will meet as workmates are probably also volunteers, it ups the chances of them being decent. I predict a real need for volunteers in all sorts of walks since the election.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 13, 2019)

I turned 62 last month, so I'm now officially old.  

Come spring, I'll be starting a new career as a sculptor. Way back when I was in college, I took a sculpture class and really got into it. I also took painting, but being color blind, I was somewhat handicapped, but that's not a handicap for sculpture--not the kind I do, anyway.

I don't know if I'll be able to sell anything, since what I do is more in line with early modern art than anything contemporary, but I'm going to do it anyway. You never know unless you try.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 14, 2019)

Nope, not yet. Five years ago, when I turned 70, I started playing golf - I have no intention of growing old...


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 14, 2019)

Irwin said:


> I turned 62 last month, so I'm now officially old.
> .



62 is NOT old! Anyway, 60 is the new 50...soooo..... you have many years to create your sculptures... ..


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 14, 2019)

A generation ago 62 would have been getting on, not now. I think the average life expectation of someone that age is a bit over ninety. when the old age pension was introduced in England only about a third of working men made it to sixty five to collect it. Now at 62 you probably still have nearly a third of your life to come. I have a serious, chronic illness and take bucket-fulls of medication; I'm 75 too, and definitely not old yet.


----------



## dither (Dec 15, 2019)

Firemajic said:


> 62 is NOT old! Anyway, 60 is the new 50....... ..



I don't buy that I'm afraid, sorry Maj. With the aid of modern medicine we just have more time to kill. Like sculpture I suppose. ](*,)

Oh dear, enough said I think.

Actually, I do wish that I had an interest to pursue.


----------



## dither (Dec 15, 2019)

Olly Buckle said:


> Voluntary work has the advantage that the people you will meet as workmates are probably also volunteers, it ups the chances of them being decent. I predict a real need for volunteers in all sorts of walks since the election.



People, oh dear, I'd forgotten about those creatures. Do I have to?:concern:


----------



## Ma'am (Dec 15, 2019)

dither said:


> People, oh dear, I'd forgotten about those creatures. Do I have to?:concern:



Maybe not! I know someone who volunteers at the zoo. He doesn't deal with customers but only helps take care of one type of animal. I don't remember which one now but it might be giraffes.


----------



## Winston (Dec 15, 2019)

Old is just a state of mind.
In the Marines, my civilian leave clothing was a Hawaiian shirt and polyester pants. Guys in my platoon called me "Old Man Winston".  At age 19,  I was already crotchety.  Have been all my life.  
dither, you are what you are.  No matter what age you attain.


----------



## dither (Dec 16, 2019)

Winston said:


> Old is just a state of mind.
> In the Marines, my civilian leave clothing was a Hawaiian shirt and polyester pants. Guys in my platoon called me "Old Man Winston".  At age 19,  I was already crotchety.  Have been all my life.
> dither, you are what you are.  No matter what age you attain.



I reckon I'd go along with that.

Ma'am, if I do anything at all, I could see myself out in the country side helping with voluntary clean-ups.


----------



## dither (Dec 16, 2019)

Dither the eco-warrior lol!
Now THERE'S a thought. Not.  :roll:


----------



## Irwin (Dec 16, 2019)

I've done some volunteering over the years. My last one was playing music at an old folks home. They seemed to appreciate it and it was fun. Maybe someday I'll do it again.


----------



## dither (Dec 23, 2019)

Well that's it. I'm done with work. Retired. I've climbed that hill. And it feels so weird, surreal.


----------



## -xXx- (Dec 23, 2019)

dither said:


> Well that's it. I'm done with work. Retired. I've climbed that hill. And it feels so weird, surreal.


yeah.
life can be that way.
some. times.
usually passes.




best,


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 27, 2019)

Catching my reflection in an unexpected full length mirror, and thinking to myself, 'Who's that old man?'


----------



## dither (Dec 28, 2019)

Mr.Buckle,
I AM, rather, struggling to come to terms with my newly acquired status, although strictly speaking, I have a few more days yet. It's not that I mind so much as I feel a bit of fraud. There's no denying my age of course and nor would I want to, it's just that... oh I don't know, it's represents a completely different mindset. I think.


----------



## -xXx- (Dec 28, 2019)

dither said:


> Mr.Buckle,
> I AM, rather, struggling to come to terms with my newly acquired status, although strictly speaking, I have a few more days yet. It's not that I mind so much as I feel a bit of fraud. There's no denying my age of course and nor would I want to, it's just that... oh I don't know, it's represents a completely different mindset. *I think*.



yes.
yes, you do.
_*stares at WF challenges*
*creates lego maze*
*carefully places*
*fish*
*chip*
*fish*
*chip*_


----------



## Ma'am (Dec 28, 2019)

dither said:


> Mr.Buckle,
> I AM, rather, struggling to come to terms with my newly acquired status, although strictly speaking, I have a few more days yet. It's not that I mind so much as I feel a bit of fraud. There's no denying my age of course and nor would I want to, it's just that... oh I don't know, it's represents a completely different mindset. I think.



We retired early a few years ago and it was very strange at first. Even though we thought it was great, we were still just kind of lost for a while. Good luck with it.


----------



## dither (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm not sorry that I've finished work , errrm, I think. To be honest, I was going to work on Friday nights dead on my feet. My BODY had had enough but to stop, totally, I'm finding that difficult. Physically, I'd had enough. Mentally, I'm tired, I mean, REALLY, tired. On the one hand, I want find some sort of diversion, but on the other hand, I don't know if I can be bothered. How weird is that?


----------



## Irwin (Dec 28, 2019)

I've been self-employed for the past 15 years, so "retirement" to me means getting rid of annoying clients and working on projects of my choosing--some of which, hopefully, will result in extra income.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 29, 2019)

dither said:


> I'm not sorry that I've finished work , errrm, I think. To be honest, I was going to work on Friday nights dead on my feet. My BODY had had enough but to stop, totally, I'm finding that difficult. Physically, I'd had enough. Mentally, I'm tired, I mean, REALLY, tired. On the one hand, I want find some sort of diversion, but on the other hand, I don't know if I can be bothered. How weird is that?




My dear dithering Dither, give yourself a LOT of time to sort it all out... it feels strange, but having time to do what you WANT to do, is a gift.... soon, you will develop a new, wonderful routine....you said that you are mentally tired, imagine all the possibilities, when your mind is rested, refreshed and not stressed out...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 29, 2019)

She's right, and don't get pushed into stuff you don't want. For example voluntary work is great, but it doesn't have to be in a charity shop, you could be helping youth groups or prisoners with their writing, or anything *you* fancy. Personally I mostly write and garden, but that is not always what anyyone else wants me to do


----------



## Ma'am (Dec 29, 2019)

The first things I did were deep clean and de-clutter the house from top to bottom, then a month long tropical getaway in the wintertime, just because we could. Also, the rates are cheaper per night if you stay for a month so it wasn't much more than two weeks would have been.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 29, 2019)

Ma'am said:


> The first things I did were deep clean and de-clutter the house from top to bottom, then a month long tropical stay, in the wintertime.



I see from your post in the 'I order you to..' thread that you have re-cluttered since


----------



## Ma'am (Dec 29, 2019)

Olly Buckle said:


> I see from your post in the 'I order you to..' thread that you have re-cluttered since



Unfortunately, now I have plenty of time to shop.


----------



## clark (Dec 30, 2019)

I retired 16 years ago. I was Head of department, so suddenly all the feather-deruffling and appeasing of 38 colleagues'  bruised egos, placating incompetent Deans and other administrators concerned only with budgets, soothing student delegations concerned that communicating in English was an outrageous requirement for graduating from an institute of Technology--suddenly it was all GONE. The Dept. put on a dinner, gave me a gift, waved a fond farewell. . .and that was that. I loved it. Never looked back. I wasa so ready to leave, even though I had no plans. I just knew it was time to get t'hell out of Dodge and move on to the next adventure.  Writing has been my passion ever since. I talked about literature for 32 years, now I had a chance to simply DO it. Establishing new daily routines? I haven't, but I think many people need that kind of patterning, and that's totally cool. One simple truth:  make this final phase of your life YOURS. Refuse to engage in any activity that pleases you NOT, and erase from your life any negative person whose perspective pulls you *down.* Good luck!


----------



## PiP (Dec 30, 2019)

Enjoy your retirement, dither. I took early retirement ten years today


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 30, 2019)

My realisation is about my need to eat porridge far more regularly, especially as I'm an outdoor worker who often lacks errrrrrmmmmm facilities.

I need a plumber.


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 30, 2019)

PiP said:


> Enjoy your retirement, dither. I took early retirement ten years today



Happy anniversary.


----------



## Gofa (Jan 4, 2020)

Ahh the joys of being old 
there are good things and bad things 
Yes the Bad things 
like now it takes me twice as long to do the things i used to do so quickly when i was young 

and then there are good things  as far as my wife is concerned
like now it takes me twice as long to do the things i used to do so quickly when i was young 

ahh yes to being a Pensioner    I reconcile the truths with the belief that I am still forty-something but with that lingering flu that leaves you easily tired and random bits that ache

and yes there is a 30 something year old trapped in this body  constantly promising give me one good day and I will show you all how to have some real fun


----------



## dither (Jan 8, 2020)

Waiting for life to come to me.

And life isn't like that is it.

All my life has been a waste and STILL, even now, I'm wasting it. I'm bored and yet I lack " get up and go". And if I HAD the necessary G&G, where would I go TO? and to WHAT? Oh maybe something'll turn up, I console myself, but I doubt that very much, and if something DID, turn up, I'd probably look away from it. The trouble is, and this has been my greatest failing, even though,  I have my health and strength and I don't seem to have quite lost my marbles , yet, I lack direction. So I shall simply go on, doing what I've always done, nothing.:-|


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 8, 2020)

dither said:


> Waiting for life to come to me.
> 
> And life isn't like that is it.
> 
> All my life has been a waste and STILL, even now, I'm wasting it. I'm bored and yet I lack " get up and go". And if I HAD the necessary G&G, where would I go TO? and to WHAT? Oh maybe something'll turn up, I console myself, but I doubt that very much, and if something DID, turn up, I'd probably look away from it. The trouble is, and this has been my greatest failing, even though,  I have my health and strength and I don't seem to have quite lost my marbles , yet, I lack direction. So I shall simply go on, doing what I've always done, nothing.:-|



Having a wife, holding a job long enough to be able to retire, those are a waste, they are nothing? It sounds to me like the usual stuff people consider a full life to be made up of but just my opinion.


----------



## dither (Jan 8, 2020)

Ma'am said:


> Having a wife, holding a job long enough to be able to retire, those are a waste, they are nothing? It sounds to me like the usual stuff people consider a full life to be made up of but just my opinion.



Yeah, I guess, but now.... I go to bed, wake up, eat, go to the toilet every now and then, and wait for time to go to bed. Trouble, and I wouldn't have had it any other way, all my life, I cut myself off from everyone and everything. I still want to go it alone. Can't change WON'T change. My fault my problem.

Also, and again, I only have myself to blame. Our has been badly neglected over the years, would love to get a few repairs done but, I don't know who to ask,  who to trust, I don't know HOW to ask how to trust. Wish I could walk away from my life and start over but I don't have courage.

My biggest problem, I know it, is ME. ](*,)


----------



## Irwin (Jan 8, 2020)

dither said:


> Yeah, I guess, but now.... I go to bed, wake up, eat, go to the toilet every now and then, and wait for time to go to bed. Trouble, and I wouldn't have had it any other way, all my life, I cut myself off from everyone and everything. I still want to go it alone. Can't change WON'T change. My fault my problem.
> 
> Also, and again, I only have myself to blame. Our has been badly neglected over the years, would love to get a few repairs done but, I don't know who to ask,  who to trust, I don't know HOW to ask how to trust. Wish I could walk away from my life and start over but I don't have courage.
> 
> My biggest problem, I know it, is ME. ](*,)



That would be a great intro for a novel.  

Maybe after that, a young French girl comes into your life and the two of you have a passionate love affair. Your wife finds out and makes you choose between her and the girl. You wander the streets and wind up in a small bar where you ask the bartender for advice, but he tells you his life story. And then another guy comes into the bar and you ask him for advice... The bar closes and you wander the streets. 

As the sun comes up, you arrive back home. Your wife greets you at the front door. You tell her that you love her and are sorry for cheating on her with the French girl. You think about your life, how through thick and thin, you've always had your family, which is what really matters in this world. All the rest is superfluous. To have people to love is what life is all about. The people at the bar traveled the world and had experiences you only dreamed of, but at the end of the day, they go home to emptiness and in the morning, wake up to a hangover.

You kiss your wife and the two of you embrace for a long time. She pours you a cup of coffee and makes you hashbrowns and eggs with a side of sausage links, orange juice... It's the best meal you've ever eaten.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 8, 2020)

Or,

Thinking he will follow up on the repairs he goes on the web and starts checking out tradesmen and their reputations. Speaking to a previous customers who happens to live in the village they strike a chord and confidences start being exchanged. This leads to him becoming embroiled in the investigation of ...

You are right, it could be a start for all sorts of great stories.


----------



## Gofa (Jan 9, 2020)

Dither   Cocaine and Hookers    You might not remember dying but people will guess you were finally having a good time 

you need to find some poor impulse control pills 

my last dose

a work dinner at which i spilled sause down my new shirt
to the mens room and off with shirt to wash out the stain
guy comes in gets a bit ansy me being half naked and all
so i said 
her name was Lola and the price was right and for $10.00 more i let her husband watch 
that broke the tension   He was still laughing when he left with me putting my shirt back on 

life eh


----------



## dither (Jan 9, 2020)

Irwin said:


> That would be a great intro for a novel.
> 
> Maybe after that, a young French girl comes into your life and the two of you have a passionate love affair. Your wife finds out and makes you choose between her and the girl. You wander the streets and wind up in a small bar where you ask the bartender for advice, but he tells you his life story. And then another guy comes into the bar and you ask him for advice... The bar closes and you wander the streets.
> 
> ...



Interesting thought Irwin but that's not me I'm afraid.


----------



## dither (Jan 9, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> Or,
> 
> Thinking he will follow up on the repairs he goes on the web and starts checking out tradesmen and their reputations. Speaking to a previous customers who happens to live in the village they strike a chord and confidences start being exchanged. This leads to him becoming embroiled in the investigation of ...
> 
> You are right, it could be a start for all sorts of great stories.



Or perhaps his venture into asking and trusting  goes down the toilet and his whole being descends into an abyss of despair and despondency but he DOES claw his way back out of it, then finally out of spite and a thirst for revenge, he sets himself up as some kind of small repairs project-manager for people like himself, going full out to name shame and publicly expose the dirt-bags. Now THAT I like.


----------



## dither (Jan 9, 2020)

Gofa said:


> Dither   Cocaine and Hookers    You might not remember dying but people will guess you were finally having a good time
> 
> you need to find some poor impulse control pills
> 
> ...



Gofa,
many years ago now, I went through a phase of buying prescription sleeping pills from people who were getting them from their doctors. Their reasons being that they didn't like drug induced fuzz that they found themselves in, I loved it. But, as with , I would imagine, any kind of drug abuse, ultimately, your body gets used to them, and you need to find something stronger, and then you get used to THEM, and they stop working. I stopped using. I could, I'm sure, see out my whole life in a drug-induced fuzz if there was someone there to feed me and wipe my arse, but I don't think that the NHS will stretch to that. The words " man up " spring to mind.


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 9, 2020)

In a fit of self-loathing (brought on by a disappointing restaurant meal experience- your special retirement hibachi steak and vegetable dinner was mushy, definitely not grilled as promised, and your wife joked that you looked a bit like a komodo dragon), you dunked your head into the restaurant toilet, only to discover it was a portal to a world of wine and roses. From there, you embarked on a magical mystery tour.

Also, my book _Cognitive Behavioral Therapy for Dummies_ has arrived. It shows you how to correct self-defeating or otherwise problematic thinking patterns, at a deep and meaningful level. And you can do it yourself! Can't wait. Someone get it too and do it with me! Who wants to play? (I'm serious). Dither? Anyone?


----------



## dither (Jan 9, 2020)

Ma'am said:


> Also, my book _Cognitive Behavioral Therapy for Dummies_ has arrived. It shows you how to correct self-defeating or otherwise problematic thinking patterns, at a deep and meaningful level. And you can do it yourself! Can't wait. Someone get it too and do it with me! Who wants to play? (I'm serious). Dither? Anyone?



Ohhh dear, I DID, actually, see that one coming but had decided not say anything. Not your kind offer of course, but cognitive therapy, It's surprising really that it hasn't been mentioned BEFORE now. I really don't want to go down that route, I'm sorry. I dream of a time when people like me will be able to just go and be put down legally. Think of it if you will, how many peoples' lives might have been saved by my donating my vital organs? I know I'm old now but just imagine that. It WILL come of course but too late for me.

Thanks Ma'am but no thanks.


----------



## KenTR (Jan 9, 2020)

dither said:


> Yeah, I guess, but now.... I go to bed, wake up, eat, go to the toilet every now and then, and wait for time to go to bed. Trouble, and I wouldn't have had it any other way, all my life, I cut myself off from everyone and everything. I still want to go it alone. Can't change WON'T change. My fault my problem.
> 
> Also, and again, I only have myself to blame. Our has been badly neglected over the years, would love to get a few repairs done but, I don't know who to ask,  who to trust, I don't know HOW to ask how to trust. Wish I could walk away from my life and start over but I don't have courage.
> 
> My biggest problem, I know it, is ME. ](*,)



This sounds like depression. But if it's not, (or even if it is) you need to change your perspective. Seriously, try and think of how you can do that.

We lose a lot as we age, but we gain wisdom, even if it's in the form of simple experience. Find a way to use that wisdom. 

I lost decades to drug abuse and mental illness, but I got through the worst of it, and even though I'm 56, I'm trying to pick up where I left off so long ago. It's not impossible. Nor is it futile, as some have callously suggested. I consider my life now to be a kind of recovery project. It's a challenge and a goal, both of which will do more for your well-being than anything else. Be like a shark and know that if you stop swimming and searching, you will sink to the bottom and die.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 9, 2020)

Ma'am said:


> Also, my book _Cognitive Behavioral Therapy for Dummies_ has arrived. It shows you how to correct self-defeating or otherwise problematic thinking patterns, at a deep and meaningful level. And you can do it yourself! Can't wait. Someone get it too and do it with me! Who wants to play? (I'm serious). Dither? Anyone?



I'm looking for a book on how to use drugs and alcohol to manage your problems... for dummies!  

But seriously, I've tried CBT and it didn't help me, but maybe you'll have better luck with it. A lot of people do.

Sometimes when self-defeating thoughts get the best of me, I just tell myself: stop feeling sorry for yourself. And then I go clean my gun.


----------



## dither (Jan 9, 2020)

Y'know?

KenTR, Irwin, reading the line about depression and changing perspective;
My first thought was " I'm in a rut, but a very safe, comfortable rut." And then an image of the ruts/tire-tracks left by a tractor running through soft mud came into my mind, and I imagined a very minute me walking along one of those ruts, so small that I was unable to see over the top of those high mud walls, and then I thought Tunnel. Like being IN a tunnel, as though I'm hiding, in a way I am, hiding.

I really shouldn't complain, I have a decent standard of living and I eat, drink, whatever and whenever I please. So what's my problem? I think this thread needs a change of direction. Who knows? Maybe in some strange and wonderful guise life WILL come to me. We shall see eh?

Irwin, 
the only thing that ever really took my mind off how I feel about myself was work-time. And now it's gone. My job was so "full on" I rarely had time for a pee. Now take today for instance. I got out of bed at around 10.30. am. Had a cup of tea and something to eat. Had a couple of hours with a book that I'm reading. Got bored. Had something to eat and went to bed. Got out of bed for a pee at around 6.00. pm. Had a cup of coffee and something to eat. It's around 7.30. pm. as I type. I might go visit my mother for an hour later, she lives close by. I shall be back home and in bed by 10.00. That's it.


----------



## KenTR (Jan 9, 2020)

dither said:


> KenTR, Irwin, reading the line about depression and changing perspective;
> My first thought was " I'm in a rut, but a very safe, comfortable rut." And then an image of the ruts/tire-tracks left by a tractor running through soft mud came into my mind, and I imagined a very minute me walking along one of those ruts, so small that I was unable to see over the top of those high mud walls, and then I thought Tunnel. Like being IN a tunnel, as though I'm hiding, in a way I am, hiding.



Ruts are safe and comfortable. That's why we hide in them. But the longer we remain in them, the harder they are to get out of. 

Have you been retired long? If not, maybe this just a transitional period. It's hard to adjust to a change in lifestyle. More so if you're not, you know, young and crispy.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 9, 2020)

Stuff comes through the letterbox, but it doesn't advertise anything fun or exciting anymore, its all stuff like 'Mobility aids', or 'Realise the capital tied up in your house'


----------



## Irwin (Jan 9, 2020)

I have enough hobbies to keep me plenty busy in my retirement.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 9, 2020)

Irwin said:


> I have enough hobbies to keep me plenty busy in my retirement.



I am not sure, are you complaining, boasting, what?


----------



## Irwin (Jan 9, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> I am not sure, are you complaining, boasting, what?



Those are the only options?  

Actually, it was just an innocuous statement--neither complaining nor boasting--that I made upon contemplating my retirement, which I am enjoying immensely. I haven't worked a regular job for some fifteen years, so it may be easier for me than others to adjust. I've worked from home during that time as a freelance software developer, which I can still do if I need some extra cash, but I can also do other things that are more enjoyable and explore other interests that until now, I haven't had time to pursue.


----------



## Gofa (Jan 9, 2020)

Come on Dither 
  Time to explore 
  Listen to this song 
could be about your local parish

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICIjPysfQSQ

who lives in a house likes this  


 Come stay awhile in my neighbourhood


----------



## dither (Jan 10, 2020)

KenTR,
I can't remember a time when I didn't feel how I'm feeling now, Oh there must've been good times of course, moments  in my life, couldn't have been ALL bad, but it was always there, it was always there, following me around like a bad smell.
 I retired this week and okay, I'm old and crusty.

GOFA,
I don't have sound here so there's no point in looking, I'm sorry.


----------



## Gofa (Jan 10, 2020)

Dither   Yes yes yes high five
You wrote 
“I can't remember a time when I didn't feel how I'm feeling now,”
Exactly    
But now they are paying just you feel this way
It was your hobby 
but now 
You are a paid professional
they say success  mostly comes late in life
and here you are 

back to your neighborhood   Ive provided the full lyrics 

what number are you Dither 

theres a motorcycle club here where I live
moto
grow old disgracefully
postit on you bathroom mirror 

Who lives in a house like this?
Who lives in a house like this?
In number 69 there lives a transvestite
He's a man by day
But he's a woman at night
There's a man in number 4 who swears he's Saddam Hussein
Say's he's on a chore to start
The Third World War
Oh if you find the time
Please come and stay a while
In my beautiful neighbourhood
In 110 they haven't paid the rent
So there goes the TV with the
Repo men
In 999 they make a living from crime
The house is always empty 'cause they're
All doing time
Oh if you find the time
Please come and stay a while
In my beautiful neighbourhood
My neighbourhood
My-my-my beautiful neighbourhood
My neighbourhood
My-my-my beautiful neighbourhood
Who lives in a house like this?
Who lives in a house like this?
In number 18 there lives a big butch queen
He's bigger than Tyson
And he's twice as mean
In 666 there lives a Mr Miller
He's our local vicar
And a serial killer
Oh if you find the time
Please come and stay a while
In my beautiful neighbourhood
My neighbourhood
My-my-my beautiful neighbourhood
My neighbourhood
My-my-my beautiful neighbourhood
Who lives in a house like this?
Who lives here man?
Who lives in a house like this?
Oh they want to knock us down
'cause they think we're scum
But we will all be waiting
When the bulldozers come
In a neighbourhood like this you know
It's hard to survive
So you'd better come prepared
'cause they won't take us alive
Oh if you find the time
Please come and stay a while
In my beautiful neighbourhood
My neighbourhood
My-my-my beautiful neighbourhood
My neighbourhood
My-my-my beautiful neighbourhood



In number 43 
there live Dither the Bad
he only really happy 
when he feeling sad 

there you go Dither 

as to pensioner hood
structure your day   At 8am i do this etc etc etc 
why should I you ask
we need it because its been  our lives

finally a challenge 
i want a story from your alter ego 
yes him the guy that has been shagging her in doors at number 27 42 and 209
although the walk to 209 is starting to shade your performance 
and you are a secret agent in deep cover and receive instructions on cider cans 
and you main mission is to stop the imminent alien invasion 
that might well be secretly organised  down the co-op

PS story must involve chips in primary plot 

in the spirit of fair play   You may define for me a story to be written in return


----------



## dither (Jan 11, 2020)

GOFA,

I don't know  the people at 27 and 42, there isn't a 209, wouldn't/don't WANT to know them nor they me but at MY AGE?  NOW? Even if I got the chance, a four-pack of cheap Cider and a good book would triumph over sex all day, and night. I really couldn't be bothered. There may be some desperate female out there, and boy am I talking desperate, who'd be willing to do the rowing, and THEN, would I be physically capable? Who cares?

To be honest, I take your point with the song, and no I don't live in a place remotely like that, we all a bunch of curtain-twitchers. But then, what do I know? How would " I " know?

I love the idea of the plot , sex and chips eh? How romantic? "You only want me for my mushy peas." :roll: Seriously though, with any story, you need to have SOME knowledge of the subject matter. That's where I'm at a loss with anything pertaining to real life, I haven't lived.


----------



## Gofa (Jan 11, 2020)

I have started the Dither Chronicles 
an urban legend in the making 
and have already incorporated mushy peas

more plot points from the legend himself would be appreciated
or damn the expense a few lines to focus the retelling


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 11, 2020)

> Seriously though, with any story, you need to have SOME knowledge of the subject matter. That's where I'm at a loss with anything pertaining to real life, I haven't lived.


Have you ever read Alice in Wonderland, or 'Good omens' by Terry Prattchet and Neil Gaiman ? I could go on and on naming such books, vastly entertaining. But nothing to do with 'real life': they made it all up out of their heads. A rabbit in a waistcoat with a watch, an antichrist modelled on William Brown from the 'Just Wiliam' stories, real life, don't make me laugh. Well, you won't that way, put your mind to it and you might.


----------



## dither (Jan 12, 2020)

Mr.Buckle,
it's like those story-lines we joked about in that other thread, or was it a blog? I can't remember. The trouble with writing about real life, involving real people is that facts get in the way. Love, sex, feelings and emotions from a female perspective for instance, what would I know? With A I W , there is no reality, facts? What are they? it's ALL make believe, of course it is. But I'm talking about human perceptions, there has to be some reality in there. 

If I ever find the courage to put myself in the company of others, say a BOOK-club and I'm merely using that as an example, jumble-sale, whatever, I'd love to immerse myself in something like that, and offer up some sort of essay with my own thoughts and perceptions thrown in.

My dream, my life.


----------



## Asmoab (Jan 13, 2020)

I retired at 60, did the full world tour, got back and went to Sainsbury's … a lot!
Went back to work at 61 (an old boss with a new venture.) Loved it, we've just sold the company and are going to do it again.
Entered our local half marathon in March, with my daughter. The knees are suffering but training is going OK. We did a marathon together in 2011. I beat her by an hour … its a grudge run

So far so good (as the man said as fell past the 52nd floor)

PS should the full stop go inside the bracket or outside?


----------



## Gofa (Jan 14, 2020)

Asmoab
i might be stating the obvious here 
but this thread is about realising you are old
this seems to have escaped you as you are still behaving as a40 year old
did you miss the memo perchance ?


----------



## dither (Jan 14, 2020)

Interesting post there GOFA, I would like to venture into the rights and wrongs of what you say, I would probably dig myself into a hole, what the hell, but I don't have time right now. Later maybe.


----------



## dither (Jan 14, 2020)

Okay, so, what exactly IS the definition of old? Google says..... having lived a long time/not young. A bit vague isn't it.
And so, i'm back to my original thought that " it's simply a matter of opinion ".

There are those who would protest that 60 isn't old. Fifty being the new forty etc.

Asmoab says he retired at 60, emphasis being on the word "retired" here and so, on the grounds that, in my view, 60 isn't young, I have to respectfully suggest that he is old. 

I think that where Asmoab might be missing the point, and let's not go down that route, is where he says "we sold our business". If  a person has been a successful businessman or just made a decent living out of being self-employed they never, really, retire. There is always the opportunity to keep one's hand in so to speak, retain an interest in that trade/business/whatever. Boredom should be the last of their worries.

I couldn't possibly stroll into my old workplace and casually say to the the supervisor that I thought might just "drop by and load couple lorries today, just for old times' sake, y'know".

I suppose the point of this thread is, if there ever was " a point " is what the hell am I going to do with myself now?


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 14, 2020)

The first thing we did upon retiring was find a deal on a rental and stay somewhere tropical for a whole month, just because we could. 

Then we cleaned our house from top to bottom, cleared out the junk and did a bunch of repairs and prettying up. We couldn't figure out if we were staying or going. But either it would be ready to sell or we'd enjoy up-classed surroundings since we'd be home so much more. After it was all snazzy, we didn't want to move.

The big clean and fix up gave us something to do besides just weirdly flounder and also kind of helped us adjust our mindset, like out with the old, in with the new. 

Get out those trash bags and that vacuum cleaner and get to it, Dither. Gawd.


----------



## dither (Jan 14, 2020)

Ma'am,

I'm a hoarder, yes I need to embark upon a serious de-cluttering of this place.
That's gonna hurt.
I'm putting it off, making the excuse that right now? in the middle of winter? maybe when the better weather comes.
I like the thought of " out with the old and in with the new " and, if we ever did want to live somewhere else, all the junk, and it IS junk, that I'm harbouring here, would make such a move impossible.

Ever wonder why my username is dither?:disturbed:


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm a much better housekeeper than I used to be, mostly from signing up at flylady.com. If anyone wants to check it out, I'm too lazy right now to explain it but it's free.

I also like Marie Kondo.

Well, I think both of the above cleaning ladies are a little kooky but they have some good ideas.


----------



## Asmoab (Jan 25, 2020)

Spot on dither. 

I did the world tour (bit like Ma'am, for a while, hired a camper and went where we would), did some charity work and signed up for a writing course. Also did lots of clearing out and much DIY. I was still nodding off at 3.30pm. It felt like just finding ways to fill the hours.

You're right, I have the option to go back to work. Doing what I've always done feels a bit unimaginative, to say the least, but I'm used to it, it keeps me engaged with people and it staves off boredom. To be honest, it's not a great answer to "what the hell am I going to do with myself now" but it's the best I've come up with so far.


----------



## Asmoab (Jan 25, 2020)

I also did the camper van, and a lot of clearing out, and much DIY. Eventually it just ran out


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 25, 2020)

dither said:


> Ma'am,
> 
> I'm a hoarder, yes I need to embark upon a serious de-cluttering of this place.
> That's gonna hurt.
> ...



We moved last summer and I went through my books, got rid of about a third, enough that it was six trips from the car to the Oxfam bookstore over two visits. I am 76 and I have not read rhem in the last twenty years despite intentions, so what are the chances now?

I am old, I am having problems with my extremities, first joint on my forefinger goes blue and dead from time to time, my heels crack, and I get minor infections around my toenails if I am not vigilant. This stuff never happened before.


----------



## dither (Jan 25, 2020)

I actually don't own many books, always dreamed of having my own small library, but what can I say? I've read them, they're clutter. Give you some idea of what a hoarder I am; When I was in my teens, myself and two mates bought identical sheath-knives, nothing spectacular, we did a fair bit of shooting and fishing. I still have mine. It's kept in a dry cloth and I've used occasionally, although not recently, but why?


----------



## Irwin (Jan 25, 2020)

My wife loves books. She's literally accumulated enough books to start a used bookstore. I wanted to learn a bit about poetry, so I went into her poetry section--which is two entire bookshelves from floor to ceiling--and picked out a few, and then a few more...

Personally, I prefer ebooks, since I can tailor them to my crappy vision, but there is something to be said for holding a traditional book in your hands. You can flip through the pages more easily than in an ebook. It's something tangible, whereas an ebook can be deleted with a tap of your finger. Poof! It's gone!


----------



## dither (Jan 26, 2020)

Yeah, I know what you mean about the feel of an actual book, I suppose most of us do. Virtual is a relatively new phenomenon. That's why I joined my local library.


----------



## Earp (Jan 26, 2020)

You are old when you can remember when Amazon only sold books.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 29, 2020)

Earp said:


> You are old when you can remember when Amazon only sold books.



I can remember when Amazon was only a river in South America or a member of a tribe of warrior women.

If you were born in the first half of the last Century you are getting on a bit.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 29, 2020)

I am old. I remember a young Nicholas Parsons.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 29, 2020)

I'm really old. I remember watching The Beatles live on the Ed Sullivan Show!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 30, 2020)

When you think it might be quite useful to get one of those gizmos that opens jars easily.


----------



## dither (Jan 30, 2020)

I have, in the past, complained about being pestered by bored boring lonely old men. They've held me captive in bus queues, I have walked away from bus-stops and even changed a day-plan because of having seen one, from a distance at a bus-stop. One old man, whenever he saw me waiting for my bus to work, would give me the same old speech about not working til you drop. " Get out of the rat-race as soon as you can" he would preach, bemoaning people who lived only for money, always grabbing wanting more. And do what? I would wonder,  go causing a nuisance like you? And now, here I am, wondering what the hell to do with myself.

At the moment I seem to have got into a routine of going out twice, at the very most three times a week,  out of necessity to buy food and when I do out I don't linger. I shop and I go home. I sit at home staring at the walls. One the main reasons for not wanting to go out is that I simply can't be bothered to wash and dress myself. Am I just making excuses? Yeah, maybe. Okay okay, I'm in a rut. A nice warm COMFORTABLE, rut.

Well? Anyway, I've come to a decision, feeling as though this life-style is speeding up my ageing process, body aching, I'm not eating properly, because I have no appetite, because, I just sit drinking coffee and read until nightfall and then, only because it's dark outside, I go to bed. I don't sleep well, wake up the the small hours at stoopid o'clock. Because because because. There is a poster on the wall in my local library, inviting retirees to take up new interests and/or hobbies. There's  a picture of people dancing, yeah right. Life-drawing perhaps, I'm hopeless at drawing. Walks, oh dear, no no no. Day trips for old folk, yeah, I know, I'M old folk, but ....Mmm...   I have to do something, and so, I have resolved to force myself into a routine of going out for walks, just one walk per day, walking at a brisk pace, out the edge of town and back home again. I won't put myself to the trouble of washing myself, I shall wear a big coat, and who's to know? So long as I don't get too close to anybody and that isn't going to happen.

So basically, I shall become just another bored old fogie walking the streets. Obviously there will be times when I shop if only to buy a newspaper but I can't let this current state of affairs continue.

We shall see.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 30, 2020)

dither said:


> So basically, I shall become just another bored old fogie walking the streets. Obviously there will be times when I shop if only to buy a newspaper but I can't let this current state of affairs continue.
> 
> We shall see.



When you go out, do so as an observer, which will provide you with multitudinous things to write about. Observe people, nature, machinery, architecture... There's always something interesting to see.


----------



## hvysmker (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm 81. After a bout with cancer, followed closely by pneumonia, I realized I couldn't take care of myself and signed into a nursing home. Now more organs are wearing out.  I'm stuck here.

I think my health problems are an inevitable result of a degenerative hedonistic lifestyle. Nobody to blame but myself.


----------



## REBtexas (Jan 30, 2020)

I told my father once that old age means getting fat, bald, blind & stupid.  He looked at me and said, "don't forget hard of hearing."


----------



## dither (Jan 31, 2020)

Irwin said:


> When you go out, do so as an observer, which will provide you with multitudinous things to write about. Observe people, nature, machinery, architecture... There's always something interesting to see.



Irwin,
I've often thought about that and I wonder, there is, one would think, so much to see, and yet, I see nothing.  I don't know how I could have such a blinkered view of things but there it is.

Well anyway, I had my walk to the outskirts and back. I hurried, really pushed myself, walked as though I was late for an important appointment. It was a good thirty minute walk there and back and by the time I got home I'd almost walked up a sweat. A fair workout I'd say.

Later.:smile:


----------



## hvysmker (Jan 31, 2020)

While looking over old papers, I came across this poem.​ Handwritten but I don’t know the author or remember where I got it.​ 
I cannot see, I cannot chew​ I cannot pee, I cannot screw​ My hearing stinks, no sense of smell​ My memory shrinks, I look like hell​ The Golden Years have come at last​ The Golden Years can kiss my ass​


----------



## dither (Jan 31, 2020)

Yep, that just about sums it up hvysmkr.


----------



## dither (Jan 31, 2020)

I did that walk twice today and I'm wondering if I should maybe ease up just a little. I timed myself today. The walks took forty minutes, there's quite a steep hill to climb walking back into town, and I'm not dawdling. Maybe, just for a while I should take a gentle stroll out of town then storm that hill on the return and go flat to the boards all the way home. I got my appetite back anyway.

Re: Something interesting to see;

Opposite the main shopping area in the High Street, the road widens to allow parking and  there are short concrete posts set along side where parking is not allowed. There was a pair of pink satin drawers hanging from one of these posts. That made me smile.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 31, 2020)

You know you're old 
when you get a bad haircut
and you don't care.


----------



## KenTR (Feb 3, 2020)

..when you're fixing your hair in the mirror one morning and you realize you're doing a combover.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 3, 2020)

When instead of three strikes, annoying people get one strike.


----------



## dither (Feb 5, 2020)

Irwin said:


> annoying people get one strike.



The story of my life and that's why I don't know anybody.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 5, 2020)

You know you're old when you have UroLift brochures on your desk.


----------



## midnightpoet (Feb 17, 2020)

When I can't find where I put my coffee cup I get another one, which explains why there's for or five half empty cups around the house.  Oh, that's where I put it.:drinkcoffee:

There were 3 cups on my computer desk this morning.


----------



## Tyrisalthan (Apr 5, 2020)

I guess your old when you have friends who are younger than your hobbies that you "just stated".


----------

